# Rennstrecken in Niederlanden



## WandererSchreck (30. Mai 2003)

Hat einer von euch Ahnung wo es BMX-Rennstrecken in den Niederlanden oder Münster und Umgebung gibt?

'nke im Vorraus


----------



## Booga (8. Juli 2003)

Hey, kennst du mich noch, Chris aus Neuenhaus! Ich und ein Freund, der bald Dirt Bike fährt, wollen hier in Bad Bentheim ne Dirtline bauen, Unterstützung können wir immer gebrauchen, meld dich also mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hype hannes (18. Januar 2007)

moin
http://bmx.startkabel.nl/
da findet man so ziemlich alles was in holland irgendwie mit bmx racing zu tun hat. was von dir aus am nächsten ist, glaubich, ist klazienaveen. die bekommen zwar bald eine neue strecke gebaut, aber aus deutscher sicht ist die alte bahn immer noch top. in holland gibts halt richtig viele bahnen, aber nicht alle sind offen und für jeder mann zugänglich, bitte vorher informieren.
mit sportlichen grüßen
hype hannes


----------



## Weltmeister (29. Januar 2007)

offtopic : gibts in holland auch irgendwelche dirt/street spots bzw strecke?geilste wäre natürlich nen recht großer skatepark.jemand erfahrungen gesammelt?gibts irgendwo ne seite? 
 muss urlaub planen  mfg micha


----------



## hype hannes (4. Februar 2007)

Es gibt sowas in Amsterdam (Beton) und Rotterdam (indoor, holz).
am besten einfach googeln.
Oder bei www.FatBMX.com durchklicken
mfg


----------



## baby-biker max (5. Februar 2007)

in venlo gibts ne race bmx bahn


----------



## donkeybridge (7. Februar 2007)

In Zwolle gibts ne race bahn. Da wurden letztens der 1. und 2. lauf der Hallen-EM ausgetragen.


----------

